# Non-WCA puzzles magnetisation



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 28, 2022)

I have long been interested in magnetising non-wca puzzles to give myself more enjoyable solving experiences.

Successfully magnetised (I may post on how I did it if highly requested):
- Yuxin Gigaminx
- Yuxin Multi Skewb
- Yuxin Earth 2x2
- ShengShou Phoenix Megaminx
- ShengShou Crazy 2x2
- ShengShou 5x5 Jing Pyraminx
- QiYi Kibiminx
- QiYi 3x3x2
- YiSheng 3x3x4
- Dayan Tangram Cube
- LanLan FTO
- MoYu Puppet Cube v1
- LeFun Time Machine
- QiYi Clover Cube Plus
- DaYan Dino Skewb
- FanXin Orange 3x3
- QiYi 2x2x3
- QiYi Dino Cube
- DaYan Gem 5
- ShengShou Pentahedron

Working in progress:
- MF8 Double Crazy Cube
- ShengShou 6x6 Jing Pyraminx

Planning to magnetise:
- ShengShou Crazy 4x4
- ShengShou Crazy Magic Tower
- MoYu Rediminx

Attempted to magnetise but failed:
- MoYu Container Cube (magnets do not fit in every positions)
- FangCun Ghost Skewb (magnets are too weak)
- ShengShou Gigamorphix
- FangShi LimCube 3x3 Dreidel (magnets are too weak)

Found almost impossible to magnetise before attempting to magnetise:
- ShengShou Crazy Megaminx
- FanXin Peach 3x3
- MoYu MeiLong Maple Leaf Skewb
- MoYu MeiLong Skewb Mixup II
- MF8 Master FTO
- YJ Star Barrel
- ShengShou Mastermorphix
- ShengShou 6x6 Mastermorphix
- MoYu Megamorphix
- FanXin Axis 4x4
- Cube4You 3x3x5
- Ninja Ghost Cube
- Z Volcano Pyraminx
- WitEden 2x2x4
- WitEden 4x4 Mixup
- DaYan Bermuda Cube Jupiter
- MF8 Duo Axis Cube
- LanLan Rua
- AJ Bauhinia Dodecahedron
- MF8 Curvy Starminx


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 29, 2022)

Interesting idea to explore magnetization for various twisty puzzles.

How much time does it to magnetize some of the puzzles you did?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 29, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Interesting idea to explore magnetization for various twisty puzzles.
> 
> How much time does it to magnetize some of the puzzles you did?


The one that took the longest time to magnetise is definitely the yuxin gigaminx. It took me 7 hours to magnetise, and it has 420 magnets. 

Here is how I did it: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/upcoming-puzzles.68830/post-1502349


----------



## Running for cube (Nov 29, 2022)

Was it worth magnetizing the gigminx?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 29, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> Was it worth magnetizing the gigminx?


Definitely worth it as it turns way better with magnets. Megaminx and big cubes need magnets to hold the puzzle in shape, and the gigaminx is kind of a mix of that.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 30, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have long been interested in magnetising non-wca puzzles to give myself more enjoyable solving experiences.
> 
> Successfully magnetised (I may post on how I did that if highly requested):
> - Yuxin Gigaminx
> ...


I’m especially interested in how to magnetise some of them, including
- MF8 Master FTO
- MoYu Maple Leaf Skewb
- LeFun Time Machine
- MoYu Container Cube

If you have any ideas on the magnetisation process of these puzzles, I would like to hear from you about that.


----------



## Thom S. (Dec 1, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> Was it worth magnetizing the gigminx?


Is Gigminx what they call the manager of Little Minx?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 1, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> Is Gigminx what they call the manager of Little Minx?


What do you mean?


----------



## Thom S. (Dec 1, 2022)

A Gig is a term suitable for most Performing Artists, be it in music, comedy, magic or whatever. Meaning one public performance.
The Band Little Mix often uses the word Minx in conjunction to refer to one another.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 1, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> A Gig is a term suitable for most Performing Artists, be it in music, comedy, magic or whatever. Meaning one public performance.
> The Band Little Mix often uses the word Minx in conjunction to refer to one another.


I get the effort, but that's way too complicated to be funny


----------



## Thom S. (Dec 1, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> I get the effort, but that's way too complicated to be funny


 Maybe for you...


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 1, 2022)

I have just finished magnetising the DaYan Tangram cube, and I will be magnetising the QiYi Clover cube and the ShengShou Crazy megaminx.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 2, 2022)

I just tried to add magnets to the LanLan FTO which I previously found the magnets to be too weak, and now the magnets are noticeable when turning slowly. Although the magnet strength is still very weak, the LanLan FTO is already quite stable without magnets, so it still turns quite well and the magnets are doing their job to align the pieces accurately so as to reduce catches and lock ups.


----------



## Cuber987 (Dec 2, 2022)

My question is how do you go about magnetizing cubes that have complex shapes?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 2, 2022)

Cuber987 said:


> My question is how do you go about magnetizing cubes that have complex shapes?


I guess you maybe talking about something like the Yuxin Multi Skewb, Dayan Tangram Cube, LanLan FTO or ShengShou Phoenix Megaminx.

Actually, even though there are many pieces of different shapes in these puzzles, it is not necessary to have magnets in every pieces of different shapes. It only need to have 1 pair of magnet in every way they turn. For instance, the LanLan FTO only has 1 way to turn, which are obviously the face turn. Hence, we only need a pair of magnets in the LanLan FTO, and what I did was to magnetise the rectangular corner pieces and the triangular centre pieces. I didn't even have to add any magnets into the edge pieces. For the Yuxin Multi Skewb, as it also only has 1 way to turn which are the skewb turns, I only magnetised a pair of magnet between the corner pieces and the long centre pieces. For the ShengShou Phoenix Megaminx, ofc it only has 1 way to turn which are the megaminx turn. As there are no room in the corners for magnetisation, I magnetised the centres and the edges, that the corners do not need any magnets. For the Dayan Tangram Cube, As there are 2 types of turn which are edge turn and corner turn, it needs 2 pair of magnets.

As a result, as long as you understand that it does not need magnets in every single pieces and it only need a pair of magnet in every way they turn, magnetisation of complex puzzles isn't really that hard, just that it may take very long time for huge puzzles (like how I spent 7 hours magnetising the Yuxin Gigaminx).


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 2, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have long been interested in magnetising non-wca puzzles to give myself more enjoyable solving experiences.
> 
> Successfully magnetised (I may post on how I did that if highly requested):
> - Yuxin Gigaminx
> ...


I have just magnetised the MoYu Puppet Cube v1, and it clicks into place even when it is shapeshifting. The magnets are medium strength and click into places quite well. To complete the magnetisation process, I had to cut away some plastic with a knife in order to fit magnets into the pieces. Definitely one of the puzzles that is hardest to magnetise. I can't believe that this is possible!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 7, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have long been interested in magnetising non-wca puzzles to give myself more enjoyable solving experiences.
> 
> Successfully magnetised (I may post on how I did that if highly requested):
> - Yuxin Gigaminx
> ...


I’m reattempting to magnetise the LeFun Time Machine that I failed few years ago that I was not able to remove the 2x2 tiles and I kind of broke it. Now, I have bought a new one and this time I’m able to remove all the 2x2 tiles. As for now it is still working in progress, I hope I can successfully magnetise it this time.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 8, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I’m reattempting to magnetise the LeFun Time Machine that I failed few years ago that I was not able to remove the 2x2 tiles and I kind of broke it. Now, I have bought a new one and this time I’m able to remove all the 2x2 tiles. As for now it is still working in progress, I hope I can successfully magnetise it this time.


I have just successfully magnetised the LeFun Time Machine, including both the dials and the 2x2 layers. It clicks into place very well, reducing the occurrence of catches as the magnets align the pieces well into their spots. It is now fast and stable with magnets, and it is not locking up at all.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 10, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have long been interested in magnetising non-wca puzzles to give myself more enjoyable solving experiences.
> 
> Successfully magnetised (I may post on how I did that if highly requested):
> - Yuxin Gigaminx
> ...


Just magnetised the QiYi Clover Cube Plus. As it is very flexible ootb, it definitely needs magnets to hold it in cube shape. The 2x2 turns have strong magnets and the clover turns have medium magnets. It can now do 2x2 turns without the clover pieces turning around.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 10, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have long been interested in magnetising non-wca puzzles to give myself more enjoyable solving experiences.
> 
> Successfully magnetised (I may post on how I did that if highly requested):
> - Yuxin Gigaminx
> ...


I've just magnetised the DaYan Dino Skewb. It has strong magnets in the dino turns and medium magnets in the skewb turns.


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Dec 11, 2022)

That’s really cool. If you could make a video explaining how you did it that would be awesome. I really liked Z3Cubing’s video and am wondering if you did it the same way he did.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 11, 2022)

Isaiah Scott said:


> That’s really cool. If you could make a video explaining how you did it that would be awesome. I really liked Z3Cubing’s video and am wondering if you did it the same way he did.


I saw Z3Cubing’s video on magnetising the yuxin gigaminx, and I did it a month before him, and my yuxin gigaminx has much stronger magnets. I would say the magnetisation process is quite similar, but I used more magnets then he did (he used 240 magnets and I used 420 magnets). However, it took me like 7 hours where Z3Cubing did it in around 4 hours.

Here is how I did it: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/upcoming-puzzles.68830/post-1502349

Btw if you’re interested in the magnetisation process of any of the puzzles I have magnetised, I may post them here with photos attached.


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Dec 11, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I saw Z3Cubing’s video on magnetising the yuxin gigaminx, and I did it a month before him, and my yuxin gigaminx has much stronger magnets. I would say the magnetisation process is quite similar, but I used more magnets then he did (he used 240 magnets and I used 420 magnets). However, it took me like 7 hours where Z3Cubing did it in around 4 hours.
> 
> Here is how I did it: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/upcoming-puzzles.68830/post-1502349
> 
> Btw if you’re interested in the magnetisation process of any of the puzzles I have magnetised, I may post them here with photos attached.


That’s Awesome!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 11, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have long been interested in magnetising non-wca puzzles to give myself more enjoyable solving experiences.
> 
> Successfully magnetised (I may post on how I did that if highly requested):
> - Yuxin Gigaminx
> ...


I have just magnetised the FanXin Orange 3x3. It is a relatively simple magnetisation process, and pieces click into place very well thanks to the strong magnets.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 22, 2022)

Just found a magnetised mastermorphix on youtube.


----------



## StoRCube (Dec 22, 2022)

How much did the magnets cost on the Yuxin Gigaminx?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 22, 2022)

StoRCube said:


> How much did the magnets cost on the Yuxin Gigaminx?





Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I saw Z3Cubing’s video on magnetising the yuxin gigaminx, and I did it a month before him, and my yuxin gigaminx has much stronger magnets. I would say the magnetisation process is quite similar, but I used more magnets then he did (he used 240 magnets and I used 420 magnets). However, it took me like 7 hours where Z3Cubing did it in around 4 hours.
> 
> Here is how I did it: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/upcoming-puzzles.68830/post-1502349
> 
> Btw if you’re interested in the magnetisation process of any of the puzzles I have magnetised, I may post them here with photos attached.


You may refer to this post.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Dec 22, 2022)

I would like to ask, is it possible to magnetize Qiyi Dino cube? Of so, how would you go about it? 
Thanks for reading


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 22, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> I would like to ask, is it possible to magnetize Qiyi Dino cube? Of so, how would you go about it?
> Thanks for reading


As I saw the internal pieces in the video of Cube Solve Hero cracking apart the qiyi dino cube, I believe it is possible. I think it would be similar to the magnetisation process of the dayan dino skewb, but slightly simpler. Maybe I will buy one and try magnetise it as I have been willing to trying that too, and I will be posting here as well regarding to the magnetisation process.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Dec 23, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> As I saw the internal pieces in the video of Cube Solve Hero cracking apart the qiyi dino cube, I believe it is possible. I think it would be similar to the magnetisation process of the dayan dino skewb, but slightly simpler. Maybe I will buy one and try magnetise it as I have been willing to trying that too, and I will be posting here as well regarding to the magnetisation process.


Ok. Thanks


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 23, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have long been interested in magnetising non-wca puzzles to give myself more enjoyable solving experiences.
> 
> Successfully magnetised (I may post on how I did that if highly requested):
> - Yuxin Gigaminx
> ...


if you could, could u take a vid or a pic of the kibiminx? i would love to see one


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 23, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> if you could, could u take a vid or a pic of the kibiminx? i would love to see one


I first used 5*2 magnets in both the edges and corners which is very strong as the plastic is so thick. However, that was not even noticeable. Then, I stacked 4*2 magnets in both the edges and corners which can only barely fit in, especially for the corners, putting the magnets strength to a slightly stronger side. Make sure you do it on the same side of the corners and edges as it may result in not being able to fit in the additional magnets later on. I started it out on the side with a little bit more space as I wanted more room for the magnets in case additional magnets is needed, which turned out to be needed. I was inspired by a youtube video to magnetise the qiyi kibiminx, which I will link it below. In the video, 4*2 magnets are used and there are no additional magnets, so the magnet strength is pretty weak.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 24, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I first used 5*2 magnets in both the edges and corners which is very strong as the plastic is so thick. However, that was not even noticeable. Then, I stacked 4*2 magnets in both the edges and corners which can only barely fit in, especially for the corners, putting the magnets strength to a slightly stronger side. Make sure you do it on the same side of the corners and edges as it may result in not being able to fit in the additional magnets later on. I started it out on the side with a little bit more space as I wanted more room for the magnets in case additional magnets is needed, which turned out to be needed. I was inspired by a youtube video to magnetise the qiyi kibiminx, which I will link it below. In the video, 4*2 magnets are used and there are no additional magnets, so the magnet strength is pretty weak.
> 
> View attachment 21512


wow! its my dream to get a magnetic kilominx, maybe this summer ill consider maybe modding one


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 28, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have long been interested in magnetising non-wca puzzles to give myself more enjoyable solving experiences.
> 
> Successfully magnetised (I may post on how I did that if highly requested):
> - Yuxin Gigaminx
> ...


I’m encountering some difficulties in magnetising the ShengShou Pentahedron which has just been released recently. I have already magnetised the slices with strong magnets, but I don’t know how to magnetise the top and bottom layer. I wish I can do so as the top and bottom layers are just so fast that magnets will probably help a lot.



Abram Grimsley said:


> I would like to ask, is it possible to magnetize Qiyi Dino cube? Of so, how would you go about it?
> Thanks for reading


Also, I have already ordered the qiyi dino cube, and hopefully it will arrive next week and I will try to magnetise it.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Dec 29, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I’m encountering some difficulties in magnetising the ShengShou Pentahedron which has just been released recently. I have already magnetised the slices with strong magnets, but I don’t know how to magnetise the top and bottom layer. I wish I can do so as the top and bottom layers are just so fast that magnets will probably help a lot.
> 
> 
> Also, I have already ordered the qiyi dino cube, and hopefully it will arrive next week and I will try to magnetise it.


Can you send a picture of how you have partially magnetized the pentahedron? I just got mine in today lol


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 29, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


> Can you send a picture of how you have partially magnetized the pentahedron? I just got mine in today lol



Corners: 5*2+5*1+4*1
Edges: 5*2+2 random huge magnets

The magnets strength is medium and is just noticeable. Weaker than the slice of mgc square-1.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 29, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I first used 5*2 magnets in both the edges and corners which is very strong as the plastic is so thick. However, that was not even noticeable. Then, I stacked 4*2 magnets in both the edges and corners which can only barely fit in, especially for the corners, putting the magnets strength to a slightly stronger side. Make sure you do it on the same side of the corners and edges as it may result in not being able to fit in the additional magnets later on. I started it out on the side with a little bit more space as I wanted more room for the magnets in case additional magnets is needed, which turned out to be needed. I was inspired by a youtube video to magnetise the qiyi kibiminx, which I will link it below. In the video, 4*2 magnets are used and there are no additional magnets, so the magnet strength is pretty weak.
> 
> View attachment 21512


how many 4*2 and 5*2 magnets do u need? also they're 4mmx2mm and 5mmx2mm magnets right?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 29, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> how many 4*2 and 5*2 magnets do u need? also they're 4mmx2mm and 5mmx2mm magnets right?


You will need 120 5*2 magnets and 120 4*2 magnets.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 29, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have long been interested in magnetising non-wca puzzles to give myself more enjoyable solving experiences.
> 
> Successfully magnetised (I may post on how I did that if highly requested):
> - Yuxin Gigaminx
> ...


I have pretty much given up magnetising the ShengShou Crazy Megaminx and the FanXin Peach 3x3. For the ShengShou Crazy Megaminx, the spaces are just too small to fit magnets inside. For the FanXin Peach 3x3, one of the internal centre piece have different design unlike the FanXin Orange 3x3 which have same internal centre pieces for all 6 axis. This makes it hard to have even magnets strength across all layers, or else I will have to magnetise the corners instead of centres. However, that will be even more difficult as some of the corners are too small to fit magnets in and there are some plastics inside the corner pieces sticking out blocking magnets to fit in.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 30, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


> Can you send a picture of how you have partially magnetized the pentahedron? I just got mine in today lol


Actually I think it may be possible to magnetise the top and bottom layers if I remove some plastic from the corner caps, but the plastic is just so hard that I’m not sure if it is possible like on my puppet cube v1. On the puppet cube v1, I had to remove some plastic on 3 corner caps to fit magnets in, and that’s all. However, for the ShengShou pentahedron, if I do it in that way, I will have to remove plastics from 12 corner caps. It’s a pain to remove plastics from every pieces with a knife, especially the plastic being that hard. Do you think there is any other possible way to magnetise the top and bottom layers?


----------



## OreKehStrah (Dec 30, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Actually I think it may be possible to magnetise the top and bottom layers if I remove some plastic from the corner caps, but the plastic is just so hard that I’m not sure if it is possible like on my puppet cube v1. On the puppet cube v1, I had to remove some plastic on 3 corner caps to fit magnets in, and that’s all. However, for the ShengShou pentahedron, if I do it in that way, I will have to remove plastics from 12 corner caps. It’s a pain to remove plastics from every pieces with a knife, especially the plastic being that hard. Do you think there is any other possible way to magnetise the top and bottom layers?


I’m not sure. I looked at the mech last night and it looks like a pain. I ordered a second one to you around with magnetizing.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 31, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


> I ordered a second one to you around with magnetizing.


What do you mean?


----------



## OreKehStrah (Dec 31, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> What do you mean?


Oh whoops mobile autocorrect completely ruined that. I meant I ordered a second one to TOY around with magnetizing.


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 31, 2022)

Watch out… HES COMING TO MAGNETIZE YOU!!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 31, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have long been interested in magnetising non-wca puzzles to give myself more enjoyable solving experiences.
> 
> Successfully magnetised (I may post on how I did that if highly requested):
> - Yuxin Gigaminx
> ...





Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Just found a magnetised mastermorphix on youtube.


Does anyone know how to magnetise the larger morphix series? I hope to magnetise them, especially the ShengShou Gigamorphix and the ShengShou 6x6 Mastermorphix as they turn exceptionally well, being fast and smooth which will benefit from magnetisation.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jan 3, 2023)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Does anyone know how to magnetise the larger morphix series? I hope to magnetise them, especially the ShengShou Gigamorphix and the ShengShou 6x6 Mastermorphix as they turn exceptionally well, being fast and smooth which will benefit from magnetisation.


I attempted to magnetise the ShengShou Gigamorphix yesterday, but unfortunately it was a fail. It clicks into place in mid turns, and some non-related magnets are repelling each other. It is originally fast and smooth, but with magnets, it feels like a locky mess as magnets stop the turning in mid turn. It just feels very bad. Feeling kind of desperate as this is my worst fail so far that the other puzzles I failed to magnetise are still usable but for this time I have to order another gigamorphix as my gigamorphix M is just unusable. Some non-related magnets are repelling each other causing pieces to jiggle around and make irritating noises. I just don’t really understand how this can happen.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jan 4, 2023)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have long been interested in magnetising non-wca puzzles to give myself more enjoyable solving experiences.
> 
> Successfully magnetised (I may post on how I did that if highly requested):
> - Yuxin Gigaminx
> ...


I have just successfully magnetised the QiYi 2x2x3. It is very tricky to magnetise, almost as tricky as the MoYu Puppet Cube v1, which is by far the smartest magnetisation process I have gone through. I would like to share in-depth about the magnetisation process of the MoYu Puppet Cube v1 as well if anyone is interested. The QiYi 2x2x3 M has strong slices and medium top and bottom layers. The magnetisation process is no where as straight forward as on the QiYi 3x3x2 and the YiSheng 3x3x4 where they have sufficient room inside for magnets. For the QiYi 2x2x3, there are plastic parts sticking out in the corners preventing magnets from fitting in. however, the plastic part sticking out actually has a hole inside which can barely fit magnets with diameter of 3 mm. I sliced in 9 3*2 magnets in each of those plastic parts of the corner pieces to magnetise the top and bottom layers. 

As for now, the MoYu Puppet Cube v1, Dayan Tangram Cube, Yuxin Gigaminx, LeFun Time Machine, and the QiYi Clover Cube Plus are the 5 non-WCA puzzles I am most proud of magnetising. For the MoYu Puppet Cube v1, Dayan Tangram Cube and the QiYi Clover Cube Plus, I might be the first to magnetise the puzzle.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jan 5, 2023)

Abram Grimsley said:


> I would like to ask, is it possible to magnetize Qiyi Dino cube? Of so, how would you go about it?
> Thanks for reading


I have just received my qiyi dino cube today and I have already magnetised it. It’s a simple process as there are plenty of spaces in the pieces which makes the magnetisation process much more easier. I used 5*2 magnets in both the corner caps and the edges. However, I found the magnets too weak. Then, I stacked a 4*2 magnet and 2 3*1.5 magnets in the corner caps, and a 4*1.5 and a 3*1.5 magnets in the edges. The magnets are now medium in strength.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jan 5, 2023)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have just received my qiyi dino cube today and I have already magnetised it. It’s a simple process as there are plenty of spaces in the pieces which makes the magnetisation process much more easier. I used 5*2 magnets in both the corner caps and the edges. However, I found the magnets too weak. Then, I stacked a 4*2 magnet and 2 3*1.5 magnets in the corner caps, and a 4*1.5 and a 3*1.5 magnets in the edges. The magnets are now medium in strength.
> 
> View attachment 21599


Thanks! I'm going to try this out for myself as soon as I can get another Dino cube. I want to get a stickerless one for this very experiment.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jan 5, 2023)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Thanks! I'm going to try this out for myself as soon as I can get another Dino cube. I want to get a stickerless one for this very experiment.


I would say don't get the jelly one as I did as this makes the magnets visible which is not that great aesthetically. Also you will need 48 5*2 magnets, 24 4*1.5 magnets, 24 4*2 magnets and 72 3*1.5 magnets in total.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Tuesday at 9:16 PM)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have long been interested in magnetising non-wca puzzles to give myself more enjoyable solving experiences.
> 
> Successfully magnetised (I may post on how I did that if highly requested):
> - Yuxin Gigaminx
> ...


I have just magnetised the DaYan Gem 5 successfully. The magnets are very strong, which works well with the puzzle as it has a dino skewb mechanism, and skewb type puzzles usually need strong magnets to align the pieces well. The magnetisation process is very enjoyable as there are many different types of pieces and you are not doing the same thing over and over. The inner layer has very strong magnets, while the outer layer has medium-to-strong magnets. It is very enjoyable to use and do solves on, and it is one of the self-magnetised puzzles that I’m most proud of.

After hearing some good news, here I’m going to share about my failure on magnetising the FangShi LimCube 3x3 Dreidel. To be honest, I thought the magnet strength is already very strong before I assembled it. However, it turns out that the magnets are not even noticeable as the turning is just so stiff. It has to be on very tight tension so as to prevent any tiny pieces from popping out. I also tried to lubricate it, and that improved the turning by a bit, but obviously it didn’t make the magnets noticeable by any means. I think there is nothing wrong with my magnetisation process, just that I may have chosen the wrong puzzle to be magnetised.

For the MF8 Double Crazy Cube, I’m currently working on it, and I would say it is a very challenging magnetisation process. The specific magnets I ordered for this puzzle have arrived already, so I have just started working on it. Hope that the magnets will work well in this puzzle.

For the ShengShou 6x6 Jing Pyraminx, I have just ordered some specific magnets and I will start magnetising it once the magnets arrive.

For the ShengShou Pentahedron, I haven’t made any progress on it yet after magnetising the slices but I think that it may be possible to magnetise the top and bottom layers by removing some plastic of the corner caps. And…


OreKehStrah said:


> I’m not sure. I looked at the mech last night and it looks like a pain. I ordered a second one to you around with magnetizing.


OreKehStrah how is your progress?


----------



## OreKehStrah (Wednesday at 1:48 AM)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have just magnetised the DaYan Gem 5 successfully. The magnets are very strong, which works well with the puzzle as it has a dino skewb mechanism, and skewb type puzzles usually need strong magnets to align the pieces well. The magnetisation process is very enjoyable as there are many different types of pieces and you are not doing the same thing over and over. The inner layer has very strong magnets, while the outer layer has medium-to-strong magnets. It is very enjoyable to use and do solves on, and it is one of the self-magnetised puzzles that I’m most proud of.
> 
> After hearing some good news, here I’m going to share about my failure on magnetising the FangShi LimCube 3x3 Dreidel. To be honest, I thought the magnet strength is already very strong before I assembled it. However, it turns out that the magnets are not even noticeable as the turning is just so stiff. It has to be on very tight tension so as to prevent any tiny pieces from popping out. I also tried to lubricate it, and that improved the turning by a bit, but obviously it didn’t make the magnets noticeable by any means. I think there is nothing wrong with my magnetisation process, just that I may have chosen the wrong puzzle to be magnetised.
> 
> ...


I just got around to actually magnetizing today. As I mentioned previously, I ordered a 2nd one to test magnetization on. Much to my surprise, when it arrived it had white on the top and the bottom instead of a yellow side. I emailed theCubicle about it and they sent a 3rd one to me for free which arrived today. So far I've just put a magnet in each corner edge pair to start. It looks like it will be tricky to figure out how to magnetize the UD layer turns.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Wednesday at 6:57 AM)

OreKehStrah said:


> I just got around to actually magnetizing today. As I mentioned previously, I ordered a 2nd one to test magnetization on. Much to my surprise, when it arrived it had white on the top and the bottom instead of a yellow side. I emailed theCubicle about it and they sent a 3rd one to me for free which arrived today. So far I've just put a magnet in each corner edge pair to start. It looks like it will be tricky to figure out how to magnetize the UD layer turns.



I think it is possible to magnetise the U and D layers, but it it is just a pain to remove the plastics sticking out from the caps. The plastic is so hard and so thick. 

Another possible way to magnetise the U and D layers is to magnetise the centres and edges, but in this case the plastics sticking out from the centre caps and the corner caps will have to be removed.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Wednesday at 7:04 AM)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> View attachment 21651
> I think it is possible to magnetise the U and D layers, but it it is just a pain to remove the plastics sticking out from the caps. The plastic is so hard and so thick.
> View attachment 21652
> Another possible way to magnetise the U and D layers is to magnetise the centres and edges, but in this case the plastics sticking out from the centre caps and the corner caps will have to be removed.


Yeah I thought about magnetizing it the way you show in the first image and just cutting out the plastic with an xacto knife or dremel or something


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Wednesday at 1:55 PM)

OreKehStrah said:


> Yeah I thought about magnetizing it the way you show in the first image and just cutting out the plastic with an xacto knife or dremel or something





Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> View attachment 21550
> Corners: 5*2+5*1+4*1
> Edges: 5*2+2 random huge magnets
> 
> The magnets strength is medium and is just noticeable. Weaker than the slice of mgc square-1.



I have finally managed to fully magnetise the ShengShou Pentahedron including the top and bottom layers. For the slices, I used 5*2 magnets in the corners, stacking a 5*1 magnet, a 4*1 magnet, a 3*1 magnet and a 2*1 magnet on top. For the edges, I used 5*2 magnets and stacked 3 5*1.5 magnets, a 4*2 magnet, a 3*2 magnet and a 2*2 magnet on top. For the U and D layers, I found that it is possible to magnetise the top and bottom layers by magnetising the centres and edges. I used 5*2 magnets in the centres, stacking a 5*2 magnet and 2 5*1.5 magnets on top. For the edges, I used 5*2 magnets stacking 5 5*2 magnets and a 5*1 magnet on top.
However, after I have assembled it, I found that even though the magnet in the slices are noticeable, they are way too weak compared to the U and D layers. Like in a square-1, it is preferable to have slices stronger than the U and D layers. However, there seems to be no room to add any magnets on top of the magnets installed. Hence, I tried to add magnets to the slices in another way.

I realised that I haven’t removed the white and yellow caps before as I thought it is impossible to do so. However, it is actually possible but with great force, especially the edge caps. Once I looked into the mechanism of the top and bottom layers, I realised that it is actually possible to increase the magnet strength of the slices. I used 3 5*1.5 magnets in the edges and a 3*1.5 magnet in the corners, stacking 2 5*2 magnets on top of the magnet in the corners as shown in the photo above. This made the slices ridiculously strong to a point that the magnets actually hinder the turning. Then, I changed the additional magnets in the corners from 2 5*2 magnets to a 5*2 magnet and a 5*1.5 magnet. This made the turning a lot more reasonable with the slices just slightly stronger than the slices of a mgc square-1. It is now fully magnetised and it has strong slices accompanied by medium-to-strong U and D layers.

This is so complicated that I actually used 10 types of different magnets. Also, I am glad that I managed to magnetise it to a reasonable magnet strength without removing any plastic.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Wednesday at 2:09 PM)

I tried to magnetize my GAN 356, and completely failed. Not very many of the magnets are in the correct place, and I forgot about polarization, which causes the magnets to pull apart, instead of pull together.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Wednesday at 2:10 PM)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> View attachment 21656
> I have finally managed to fully magnetise the ShengShou Pentahedron including the top and bottom layers. For the slices, I used 5*2 magnets in the corners, stacking a 5*1 magnet, a 4*1 magnet, a 3*1 magnet and a 2*1 magnet on top. For the edges, I used 5*2 magnets and stacked 3 5*1.5 magnets, a 4*2 magnet, a 3*2 magnet and a 2*2 magnet on top. For the U and D layers, I found that it is possible to magnetise the top and bottom layers by magnetising the centres and edges. I used 5*2 magnets in the centres, stacking a 5*2 magnet and 2 5*1.5 magnets on top. For the edges, I used 5*2 magnets stacking 5 5*2 magnets and a 5*1 magnet on top.
> However, after I have assembled it, I found that even though the magnet in the slices are noticeable, they are way too weak compared to the U and D layers. Like in a square-1, it is preferable to have slices stronger than the U and D layers. However, there seems to be no room to add any magnets on top of the magnets installed. Hence, I tried to add magnets to the slices in another way.
> View attachment 21660
> ...


Thats pretty cool! I wish I could cube mod.


----------



## Arcanist (Wednesday at 3:27 PM)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> View attachment 21656
> I have finally managed to fully magnetise the ShengShou Pentahedron including the top and bottom layers. For the slices, I used 5*2 magnets in the corners, stacking a 5*1 magnet, a 4*1 magnet, a 3*1 magnet and a 2*1 magnet on top. For the edges, I used 5*2 magnets and stacked 3 5*1.5 magnets, a 4*2 magnet, a 3*2 magnet and a 2*2 magnet on top. For the U and D layers, I found that it is possible to magnetise the top and bottom layers by magnetising the centres and edges. I used 5*2 magnets in the centres, stacking a 5*2 magnet and 2 5*1.5 magnets on top. For the edges, I used 5*2 magnets stacking 5 5*2 magnets and a 5*1 magnet on top.
> However, after I have assembled it, I found that even though the magnet in the slices are noticeable, they are way too weak compared to the U and D layers. Like in a square-1, it is preferable to have slices stronger than the U and D layers. However, there seems to be no room to add any magnets on top of the magnets installed. Hence, I tried to add magnets to the slices in another way.
> View attachment 21660
> ...


very intresting i should consider looking into buying some magnets


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Wednesday at 3:31 PM)

Arcanist said:


> very intresting i should consider looking into buying some magnets


They're pretty cheap. I got 48 super strong magnets off of Speed Cube Shop for $3


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Wednesday at 3:40 PM)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> They're pretty cheap. I got 48 super strong magnets off of Speed Cube Shop for $3


I always get my magnets at the price of $1 per 100 magnets


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Wednesday at 3:43 PM)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> They're pretty cheap. I got 48 super strong magnets off of Speed Cube Shop for $3


You may be getting magnets with higher grade like N45 or N52


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Wednesday at 3:45 PM)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> You may be getting magnets with higher grade like N45 or N52


Does that basically mean that they're stronger?


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Wednesday at 3:46 PM)

Oh, I also want to ask, is there any good substance to use to weaken super glue? My dad says it's olive oil, but i'm not so sure.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Wednesday at 3:47 PM)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> are they strong magnets?


Yes.


Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> Does that basically mean that they're stronger?


Yes.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Wednesday at 3:54 PM)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> Does that basically mean that they're stronger?


Like a N52 4*1.5 magnet is as strong as a normal N35 4*2 magnet. I think cube manufacturers usually use magnets of higher grades in their flagship puzzles as those magnets are as strong as some larger magnets, but they are lighter in weight which can be a selling point in WCA puzzles.


----------



## sDLfj (Wednesday at 4:14 PM)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> Oh, I also want to ask, is there any good substance to use to weaken super glue? My dad says it's olive oil, but i'm not so sure.


I've always used acetone, which is in nail polish remover.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Wednesday at 4:14 PM)

sDLfj said:


> I've always used acetone, which is in nail polish remover.


Is it fast?


----------



## sDLfj (Wednesday at 4:16 PM)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> Is it fast?


If you mean how long it takes to remove the super glue, it depends on how much glue you used, it evaporates extremely quickly, so probably not any longer than a minute.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Wednesday at 4:24 PM)

sDLfj said:


> If you mean how long it takes to remove the super glue, it depends on how much glue you used, it evaporates extremely quickly, so probably not any longer than a minute.


Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Wednesday at 5:08 PM)

OreKehStrah said:


> I just got around to actually magnetizing today. As I mentioned previously, I ordered a 2nd one to test magnetization on. Much to my surprise, when it arrived it had white on the top and the bottom instead of a yellow side. I emailed theCubicle about it and they sent a 3rd one to me for free which arrived today. So far I've just put a magnet in each corner edge pair to start. It looks like it will be tricky to figure out how to magnetize the UD layer turns.





Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> View attachment 21656
> I have finally managed to fully magnetise the ShengShou Pentahedron including the top and bottom layers. For the slices, I used 5*2 magnets in the corners, stacking a 5*1 magnet, a 4*1 magnet, a 3*1 magnet and a 2*1 magnet on top. For the edges, I used 5*2 magnets and stacked 3 5*1.5 magnets, a 4*2 magnet, a 3*2 magnet and a 2*2 magnet on top. For the U and D layers, I found that it is possible to magnetise the top and bottom layers by magnetising the centres and edges. I used 5*2 magnets in the centres, stacking a 5*2 magnet and 2 5*1.5 magnets on top. For the edges, I used 5*2 magnets stacking 5 5*2 magnets and a 5*1 magnet on top.
> However, after I have assembled it, I found that even though the magnet in the slices are noticeable, they are way too weak compared to the U and D layers. Like in a square-1, it is preferable to have slices stronger than the U and D layers. However, there seems to be no room to add any magnets on top of the magnets installed. Hence, I tried to add magnets to the slices in another way.
> View attachment 21660
> ...


OreKehStrah how did you magnetise your ShengShou Pentahedron?


----------



## fdskljgrie (Yesterday at 1:16 PM)

where do you get all of the non-wca puzzles from?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Yesterday at 1:21 PM)

fdskljgrie said:


> where do you get all of the non-wca puzzles from?


I get them from local site at around half of the price at the cubicle with shipping within a week which cost around $1.5 per kg.


----------

